# New kitchen stove!



## applecruncher (Sep 25, 2019)

Yay! New stove was delivered yesterday (old one was on it's last leg). When they removed the old stove, I had to scurry and clean that floor & wall space before they were ready to install the new stove.  OMG....the dirt.....but I was prepared to do what I had to.

I really like it, what a difference - it's a GE electric, lots of features, and I've been cookin' & bakin' like a fool.

Let's talk.........

Do you prefer electric or gas stove?  Why?

A few friends/relatives have newer homes or they upgraded their kitchens and have those fancy flat surface ranges where you can't see the burners.  One friend said she prefers the type where she can see the burners.  Any thoughts about that?

Do you do much baking? (My old stove didn't have a timer, and the temp dial didn't work right, so I did a lot of guessing but I never burnt anything.)

Some people use their oven to store pots & pans.  I've never done that; sure not gonna start now.


----------



## Aunt Bea (Sep 25, 2019)

Enjoy your new stove!

I have always preferred a gas stove because I feel that I have more control over the heat but in this day and age, I doubt that it makes much difference.  I do like the modern fan bake/convection feature and believe that it makes a big difference.

My baking days are pretty much over but I still make a simple apple crisp, cinnamon coated pecans, pumpkin custard, etc... during the winter holidays.


----------



## C'est Moi (Sep 25, 2019)

I prefer gas and I love to cook.    One feature my stove has is a gas griddle in the center; next time I will forego that feature.       I have double ovens but for the most part I use a countertop Breville oven for baking these days; it's just the right size for cooking for 2 and doesn't heat up the kitchen.


----------



## gennie (Sep 25, 2019)

Congratulations.  Have fun.


----------



## Marie5656 (Sep 25, 2019)

*I have had a gas stove pretty much forever now.  Had one in my apartment, and then in my house, when I bought it 25 years ago. Still have the original stove I had when I moved in.  New house, all new appliances.  Stove is the only thing still original.

Was talking with my brother about it, as he was asking about things I may need to replace over the next couple years.  He pretty much said "If it ain't broke, don't replace it yet.  I admit I only use the oven part once a year....at Thanksgiving.  I have a convection oven for everything else.

When the time comes to replace it, I will probably stick with gas, as it has served me well.*


----------



## SeaBreeze (Sep 25, 2019)

Congrats AC, hope you keep enjoying your new stove.  I've done the floor/wall cleaning shuffle a couple of times too, lol.  Last stove we got, I had my husband help me move it out beforehand, so I could do a good job before the delivery guys got there.

I personally like the electric smoothtop, which is what I have now and what I had before.  I'm not an expert chef, and the clean up is more important to me.  Many years without the smoothtop, I cursed cleaning the stove after cooking.

My husband does a lot of the cooking, he's much better than I am and enjoys making certain dishes.  He definitely prefers gas for cooking, like Bea said, he likes the control over the heat.  Our small camper has a propane gas stove, and he really likes it.

I always stored pots in the drawer underneath the stove, never in the oven itself.


----------



## Ruth n Jersey (Sep 25, 2019)

I bought a new GE electric stove last year and absolutely hate it. The burners have some kind of safety feature on it and it takes forever to bring anything to a boil. The timer and and temperature control is combined so if you want to turn the temp up or down. you have to cancel out everything and start over. The only thing I like about it is the oven. I can fit two cookie trays next to each other. Good luck with your new stove. I wish you many years of happy cooking. I prefer gas to electric for better control but with this lemon it really doesn't matter.


----------



## Repondering (Sep 25, 2019)

I bought a Whirlpool electric stove about 6 months ago and love it.  It's a conventional coil burner type and I bake 4 loaves of bread and 2 batches of cookies five days out of the week for the Saturday market.  It's well designed, easy to clean and has straightforward, easy to use controls.  The oven beeps when it's pre-heated and I actually think of it as a friend.  It's also the first stove I ever bought for myself and the first major appliance I acquired after my 94 yr. old mother exited the world.


----------



## applecruncher (Sep 25, 2019)

This is the first self-cleaning oven I've had so that part will be interesting. I've always used those strong smelling, over powering oven cleaners that made me wear a nose clamp or mask & open a window. Phew!


----------



## Don M. (Sep 25, 2019)

We installed new GE appliances in our house when we moved here 17 years ago.  They all lasted between 10 and 15 years....except for the GE electric stove....it is still doing good after 17 years.  As they've failed, we have replaced them with Whirlpool appliances....this lonely old electric GE is starting to look a bit out of place...but until it shows serious signs of failure, we'll keep it.  I did have to replace one of the burner controls about 5 years ago....$15, and about an hour to do it.


----------



## Marie5656 (Sep 25, 2019)

applecruncher said:


> This is the first self-cleaning oven I've had so that part will be interesting. I've always used those strong smelling, over powering oven cleaners that made me wear a nose clamp or mask & open a window. Phew!




From my experience, you may still want to vent a window a bit when cleaning the oven. Especially if it is extra dirty .  Mine has set off the smoke alarm.  Or run the stove top fan.


----------



## Suzy623 (Sep 25, 2019)

applecruncher said:


> Yay! New stove was delivered yesterday (old one was on it's last leg). When they removed the old stove, I had to scurry and clean that floor & wall space before they were ready to install the new stove.  OMG....the dirt.....but I was prepared to do what I had to.
> 
> I really like it, what a difference - it's a GE electric, lots of features, and I've been cookin' & bakin' like a fool.
> 
> ...


Congratulations on your new stove.  That's been on the top of my list for a few years now but keep having to put other necessities above it.  I much prefer gas stoves.  Living in southern Alabama I've experienced several hurricanes and the power can be out for several weeks at a time. With gas you can still light the top burners to cook.  Can also light the oven but doesn't make sense to heat up the house when there's no air conditioner working. My stove now has an oven door that doesn't close completely which is making it uncomfortable if baking anything. Happy for you!!


----------



## Butterfly (Sep 27, 2019)

I always have a gas stove if I have any choice in the matter.  My mother had one of those ceramic topped ones in this  house when she died and I hated it.  

I replaced it with a gas one.  I just feel like I can better control the temp with gas and I like knowing that when I turn it off it is instantly off.  I cook a lot better with gas.  As an added bonus it is a LOT cheaper here to cook with gas as opposed to electricity.


----------



## Aunt Bea (Sep 27, 2019)

Gas is also nice if the power goes off or if the furnace fails.

Even if the electric starters on the stove fail you can still light the stove with a match.


----------



## Leann (Sep 27, 2019)

I wish I had a gas stove but I have an electric one (made by LG) which I've had for just over a year. It's okay but if I could replace it, I would.


----------



## win231 (Sep 27, 2019)

applecruncher said:


> Yay! New stove was delivered yesterday (old one was on it's last leg). When they removed the old stove, I had to scurry and clean that floor & wall space before they were ready to install the new stove.  OMG....the dirt.....but I was prepared to do what I had to.
> 
> I really like it, what a difference - it's a GE electric, lots of features, and I've been cookin' & bakin' like a fool.
> 
> ...



I think those fancy flat surface ranges where you can't see the burners are "Induction."  There are no burners.


----------



## C'est Moi (Sep 27, 2019)

win231 said:


> I think those fancy flat surface ranges where you can't see the burners are "Induction."  There are no burners.


Some are induction, and some are simply smooth-top electric.


----------



## Linda (Sep 27, 2019)

Glad you like your new stove so much.  

We can't get Natural Gas where I live so we have to use propane.  I like propane better than electric so I'm happy.


----------



## GeorgiaXplant (Sep 29, 2019)

applecruncher said:


> This is the first self-cleaning oven I've had so that part will be interesting. I've always used those strong smelling, over powering oven cleaners that made me wear a nose clamp or mask & open a window. Phew!


Self-cleaning ovens are proof that God loves us and wants us to be happy   In the olden days when I still lived in a house and had a "real" stove (as opposed to the apartment size that I have now), I used to wait until we were going to have a very cold night and set it at bedtime. By the time we got up in the morning it was clean, and the kitchen was toasty. I don't know about now, but back then those things could really heat up the place.


----------



## Capt Lightning (Sep 30, 2019)

We don't have mains gas in our village, so it's either LPG or electric.   A few people use LPG, but mostly it's electric.

We have an AGA 'Rangemaster' electric range cooker with two ovens and a ceramic hob.  You can get ones with induction hobs, but they need a higher rated electric supply.


----------



## Liberty (Oct 1, 2019)

Folks used to come to our place and comment they thought I'd have a "commercial stove" as we were in the food formulation biz.  Told them I used a stove that was a basic American one so when giving customer cooking directions, it would be spot on.

Have an old American Kenmore electric stove and it works wonderfully...ditto on the 35 yr old built in Kenmore oven.  At times I had 3 ovens going and nothing and I do mean nothing could top that old Kenmore built in. 

Think I'll put it in my will for the kids to have it cremated with me...ha ha.


----------

